# Happy Birthday to me.....Craftsman 12" X 36"



## Olddaddy (May 28, 2017)

I turned 63 today and like all young fellows my age, my thoughts turned to a lathe.  I had no plans to buy another lathe, but this one popped up nearby and included enough tooling to make the sellers price affordable.  I knew if I looked I would likely buy, so I set out before sunup to drive over to the coast and sure enought bought myself another lathe. Happy Birthday!   It's a Craftsman 12" X 36"  model number 101.28930.  I now have multiples of most tooling items, way more than I can use, so will be selling some things off in the near future.  My previous Craftsman 12" X 36", model #101.07403 will be going up for sale as well.  A good day all around, I can't wait to be 64!!!


----------



## kd4gij (May 28, 2017)

Very nice from the other coast of Fl.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2017)

Sweet Score Olddaddy!


----------



## roadie33 (May 28, 2017)

Congrats on the "New Lathe"
Hope you get as much enjoyment out of it as I do mine.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 29, 2017)

My birthday was just over a week ago the 15th. No lathe on my birthday I'm jealous , I didn't even get a cake. But the best present of all my 2yr old grandaughter came to see me with a card she and her mommy made me. It's on my trophy from the Grand American  in handicap .


----------



## wa5cab (May 29, 2017)

Good find.  But 101.28930 is the 12x24 version bench model with the pull-out knob for power cross-feed.  The 12x36 would be 101.28940.

When you have time, please send me the serial number.


----------



## Olddaddy (May 29, 2017)

Well, I thought it was kinda short!  24" or 36" it's perfect for my needs.  I appreciate the info!!


----------

